# Why are E65 Halo's so dim?



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

In comparison to all the other OEM halo's the 7 series seem a whole lot dimmer, are there any safe and reliable ways to make them brighter?


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

See AngeliBright.com , by far the safest way to get them brighter.


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

*Should've searched first*

I found them right after I made the thread, anyway... It looks like that will be my first mod for the 7.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

do a search dude we just had an extensive discussion on angel eye brightness few weeks ago.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127074


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

Also keep in mind that to access the angel eye bulb on the E65, you have to remove the entire headlight assembly from the car. To remove the headlight, you have to remove the entire front bumper. hahahaha


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> Also keep in mind that to access the angel eye bulb on the E65, you have to remove the entire headlight assembly from the car. To remove the headlight, you have to remove the entire front bumper. hahahaha


ouch!!!


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> Also keep in mind that to access the angel eye bulb on the E65, you have to remove the entire headlight assembly from the car. To remove the headlight, you have to remove the entire front bumper. hahahaha


Also, if any of your xenons burn out, don't look for a free warranty replacement since you modified the lights. I know the site says it does not void the warranty. But you know the drill. You modify something, you open yourself up to issues should something break.


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> do a search dude we just had an extensive discussion on angel eye brightness few weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127074


An hour before you posted this useless reply I had already corrected myself on the post right above yours, don't tell me to search if you can't even read the replies that were already made.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

last time I try to help you out. I shoulda just kept quiet and let you buy the upgraded angel eye stuff and find out for yourself that you cant access it without taking off the front bumper and headlights haha


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

drama..hahahah


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> Also keep in mind that to access the angel eye bulb on the E65, you have to remove the entire headlight assembly from the car. To remove the headlight, you have to remove the entire front bumper. hahahaha


i agree with you on the entire assembly, but you definately do not have to remove the front bumper to replace the assembly.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

i wouldn't mind replacing my fog lights with something much brighter. any pointers?


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

GeneArch said:


> See AngeliBright.com , by far the safest way to get them brighter.


did you use them for your 6er? tempted to try it out for my 750. how does it work? do i need to take the whole assembly out and put theirs in?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

Yan
I was told by GeezTech over on roadfly that on the e65 you have to remove the front bumper to remove the headlights. Upon inspection of my own car, I agree with GeezTech, you cant get to the lower mounting bolts unless you take off the bumper. If you have some special technique of taking the headlight off without taking off the front bumper then please explain to us how or post pics.

As for the foglights people are using Sylvania Silverstar H1's with good results. Note that though it makes the output brighter, it actually worsens visibility in acutal foggy conditions. Basically the whiter light just reflects off the fog and makes it look like a white wall in front of you. True fog lights are on the yellowish range of the light spectrum because that's what actually cuts thru fog. If it never gets foggy in your area then no problem.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> Yan
> I was told by GeezTech over on roadfly ...


ok, convinced me.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

yan_745Li said:


> i agree with you on the entire assembly, but you definately do not have to remove the front bumper to replace the assembly.





yan_745Li said:


> ok, convinced me.


Shouldnt use the word "definately" so freely then


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> Shouldnt use the word "definately" so freely then


it just seems very crazy that bmw would make such a design. pretty stupid if you ask me.


----------

